# Smelly Jar!!



## bobbak67 (Jan 7, 2007)

So I took an old spaghetti sauce jar and washed it out with very hot water and soap, let it soak for a while and still kinda smells like sauce. Is it ok to cure in this jar without that smell ruining my buds? Will the smell go away and turn to a pleasent bud smell for future harvests?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 7, 2007)

bobbak67 said:
			
		

> So I took an old spaghetti sauce jar and washed it out with very hot water and soap, let it soak for a while and still kinda smells like sauce. Is it ok to cure in this jar without that smell ruining my buds? Will the smell go away and turn to a pleasent bud smell for future harvests?


*I would wash it out with some bleach. That will get rid of the smell. Be sure and wash it out with hot water after you use the bleach.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey bobbak67, you can go to your local grocery store and get some canning jars. I believe they're called "Ball" canning jars. They have great lids with rubber seals and are new. A couple of bucks apiece and they hold about a quart I think.

I use gallon freezer baggies in a cardboard box with a lid. Works great.

I'm sooooooo cheap!


----------



## bobbak67 (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL.........thanks guys!


----------



## schlendrake (Jan 10, 2007)

I use the ball jars. The quart size I fill with 1/2oz unpacked bud.


----------

